# Computer freezes when moving big files.



## Dshot (Apr 21, 2011)

Been having these problems for awhile now, finally figured out that my computer freezes when moving or big files. 

So I try to move a file/folder(s) it starts, moves a little bit and then bam I freeze. No reason. My computer is less than a month old.

I have:
Amd x4 965
Radeon HD 6870
Seagate 1tb hdd
Gigabytle 880gma-ud2h
1 stick 4gb ram
Win 7 professional x64
750 wat power supply.

When I first got the computer I started freezing everywhere, figured out the problem was the power supply, now I only freeze when I'm moving big files. I lowest file size i've froze on was 4gb, but I haven't really been testing the boundaries. 

Now here's the thing I only freeze when moving big files, I can be playing a game, on maxed settings and not freeze, but when I move a big file I freeze. I watched both speedfan and taskmanager side by side, no huge cpu usage no temperature change. I normally sit around 40 Celsius for everything. It doesn't make sense for it to be bad ram seeing as how I run games and everything else perfectly fine. Ran the windows ram diagnostic, said the ram was fine.

I'm completely stumped.

Thanks.


----------



## sneade (Jul 1, 2011)

Does your hard drive make any noise? That's the only faulty thing I can think of since your cpu seems fine. You are just moving things around on your hdd, correct?


----------



## Dshot (Apr 21, 2011)

sneade said:


> Does your hard drive make any noise? That's the only faulty thing I can think of since your cpu seems fine. You are just moving things around on your hdd, correct?


Hard drive doesn't really make any noise, and ya just installing extracting or moving files.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Dshot said:


> When I first got the computer I started freezing everywhere, *figured out the problem was the power supply*, now I only freeze when I'm moving big files.


Did you replace the PSU?

What anti-virus software are you using?


----------



## Dshot (Apr 21, 2011)

reventon said:


> Did you replace the PSU?
> 
> What anti-virus software are you using?


Yes, the power supply was replaced. Using Norton anti-virus.
Also, I started the computer in safe mode and tried to copy a different file that was 8 gbs and it still froze.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Turn off Norton (preferably temporarily remove it; see instructions below), then see if the problem still occurs.

*Norton Removal*


> Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT); save to desktop. Boot into SAFEMODE - NO Networking. Tap F8 key during boot-up. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator.
> 
> When complete - re-boot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dshot (Apr 21, 2011)

I removed norton, restarted, installed MS security, and I froze during the install, I froze at the part where it was updating the definitions or whatever. Restarted, needed to reinstall it and it went through fine, did a quick scan 0 threats found.


----------



## Dshot (Apr 21, 2011)

Actually it seems that I can copy fine now, since removing norton.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

I would contact Symantec for tech support help or a refund, Norton 360 does appear to be the issue here.

If you want another paid antivirus I would go for ESET. MSE is sufficient though.


----------



## Dshot (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, it doesn't seem that my issue is completely solved, I moved a lot of my files so I guess its gotten better but I just froze again when updating.


----------



## Dshot (Apr 21, 2011)

Just read over my original post and I explained it weird. I freeze when I'm writing stuff to my hard drive I guess.

For instance, I don't freeze during the download of the game, but once I get into the installer I may freeze. The freezing from copying files got better a bit I copied like 3 files 6+ gbs without freezing.

In my event viewer I have an error during the time of the freezes. Its event ID 10 
*-* *System* 

*-* *Provider* 


[ *Name*] Microsoft-Windows-WMI 


[ *Guid*] {1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f} 


[ *EventSourceName*] WinMgmt


*-* *EventID* 10 


[ *Qualifiers*] 49152



*Version* 0 


*Level* 2 


*Task* 0 


*Opcode* 0 


*Keywords* 0x80000000000000 

*-* *TimeCreated* 


[ *SystemTime*] 2011-07-05T18:28:38.000000000Z



*EventRecordID* 4144 


*Correlation* 

*-* *Execution* 


[ *ProcessID*] 0 


[ *ThreadID*] 0



*Channel* Application 


*Computer* Owner-PC 


*Security*
*-* *EventData* 


//./root/CIMV2 


SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99 


0x80041003.

Another thing I've noticed is that when I freeze I don't go into a blue screen and my monitors also don't go into sleep/standby mode.


----------

